# Carolina skiff j12 build with photos



## Gabysirven

Hey I know this post is old but I have the same boat and I installed a grab rail too. The problem is that the deck is very thin. When I drilled into it it went right through after like half an inch. How did you install that grab rail??? I'm scared by grab rail so not not secure enough.


----------



## Bwat1776

Gabysirven said:


> Hey I know this post is old but I have the same boat and I installed a grab rail too. The problem is that the deck is very thin. When I drilled into it it went right through after like half an inch. How did you install that grab rail??? I'm scared by grab rail so not not secure enough.


I know this is a couple years late, but to properly install a grab rail on a j series carolina skiff, you will want to take two 2by4s and fiberglass them completely. Once they have been glassed in, you will set them in the deck of your boat to find where you want them installed. Then you will need to thoroughly clean the area you decided on. After that is done, lay the 2x4s back on the deck and glass them to the deck itself. Use inch and a half stainless steel screws to secure the grab rail and then use 3m 5200 around the screw holes completely covering any openings, so water doesn't get in and rot the wood out.


----------

